# carte mère et alimentation (motherboard and power supply)



## palice (Apr 7, 2012)

Bonjour,j'ai construis un Pc,mais il semblerait qu'il y a un problème;il fait beaucoup de bruit,apparemment -me semble-t-il- l'alimentation de 350 volt n'est pas compatible avec une carte mère foxconn supportant un CPU I3.Pouvez-vous m'éclairer s'il vous plait?



Google Translation said:


> Hello, I have built a PC, but it seems there is a problem and it is loud, apparently-I think he-power of 350 volts is not compatible with a foxconn motherboard supporting a CPU I3. Can you enlighten me please?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: carte mère et alimentation*

Please post using English if possible, then you are much more likely to get replies as this is an English language forum.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: carte mère et alimentation*

Bonjour Palice,


Tout d'abord votre question est dans la mauvaise section, vous aurez plus de succès dans la section suivante:

Building - Tech Support Forum

Avez-vous vérifié si le bruit provient du ventilateur du processeur, power supply ou de votre carte vidéo? En général le bruit indique qu'un des ventilateur travail pour maintenir une température convenable. Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse du power supply, vérifiez plutôt si la température de la tour, de la carte vidéo, du processeur et des disques dur est anormalement élevée. Vous pouvez aussi remédier à ce problème en vous assurant qu'il y a assez d'espace dans la tour, si les pièces sont trop à proximité l'une de l'autre il sera difficile de maintenir une température convenable.




_*Moderators, this is a question about a noisy custom built towers, post should be moved accordingly.
*_



Google Translation said:


> Hello Palice
> 
> 
> Firstly your question is in the wrong section, you will have more success in the following section:
> ...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: carte mère et alimentation*

Hello Palice and welcome to TSF,

As PIP stated, this is an English forum and most of our Techs and members speak English. Please post in English, if possible. We will do our best to keep up on the translations.

Could you provide us with the full spec of your system?

Case Brand
Number of fans and configuration
PSU brand and model
Model number of your FoxConn motherboard
Video card brand and model if applicable.

Thank you.



Google Tranlation said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue à Palice TSF,
> 
> Comme PIP a déclaré, ce forum est en anglais et la plupart de nos techniciens et les membres parlent anglais. S'il vous plaît envoyer en anglais, si possible. Nous ferons de notre mieux pour tenir sur les traductions.
> 
> ...


----------

